# Aussie Fight Posters



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

>>> 'Porky mania', if you don't mind, and what would be Daniel 'Porky' Lovett's last fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

>>> The rematch that didn't pan out as we wanted or expected - RING magaine's 1992 upset of the year.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I went to Porky mania. It was a great night too, I negotiated 3 to 1 on McConvill as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I went to Porky mania. It was a great night too, I negotiated 3 to 1 on McConvill as well.


A wise bet as it turned out. It's real a pity McConnville hasn't continued with his boxing.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, he certainly had a future. Would I be right in saying it was him that was out for o long time with a bad illness?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, he certainly had a future. Would I be right in saying it was him that was out for o long time with a bad illness?


Not sure about that, but I did read somewhere that he had about 5 kids and that was why he hung the gloves up.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Five kids?! Fuck me. He's given boxing to coach basketball!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Five kids?! Fuck me. He's given boxing to coach basketball!


He should have worked out what was causing it a bit sooner.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That avatar :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The biggest money fight in Australian boxing history.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A fight most expected nothing from. Yet the debate raged from weeks and made headlines for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


*The "big Fights" you say, I don't see Smithy securing Dale Berry on that card!
* Hey Smithy, you got a place on there for a LHW in his forties?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


The look on Mundine's face says it all.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The look on Mundine's face says it all.


..yep a picture says a thousand words


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Smithy's posters are class :good


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Manny Siaca looks a bit like Greg Inglis.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Manny Siaca looks a bit like Greg Inglis.:lol:


 Back in 2004.










When Green fought him in 2010 he looked like a bloated,drug addled Richard Pryor.:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Back in 2004.
> 
> When Green fought him in 2010 he looked like a bloated,drug addled Richard Pryor.:lol:


Say no shit...

No shit...

We don't take no shit either...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


It was Fenechs judgement day!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Crusher said:


> It was Fenechs judgement day!


..sadly he was schooled by the Professer..:-(


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1984 Wayne Mulholland v Bobby Williams - Australian Flyweight title.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> 1984 Wayne Mulholland v Bobby Williams - Australian Flyweight title.


..my great mate of 30 years Junior Thompson used to fight those blokes every weekend..well almost..he had Bobby Williams measure but Mulholland proved his nemesis..:good
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=2854&cat=boxer


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

I had my eye on that poster on ebay the other day! :lol:

If your pal is interested it was only going for $25ish from memory, im sure it would still be posted there. Not too much for a nice piece of nostalgia.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Got my version signed by both fighters last week.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Ive got a heap of Fenech, Tszu, Harding, Waters posters, wonder if they're worth anything?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

No.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> No.


Next time you're over from Perth you can have them


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Got my version signed by both fighters last week.


 That might be worth heaps of money with the fight not going ahead mate. Like a stamp printed upside down.:shifty


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> That might be worth heaps of money with the fight not going ahead mate. Like a stamp printed upside down.:shifty


YEah I think it will ad Value to it... Still rather just put it "Straight to the pool room" though. lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> YEah I think it will ad Value to it... Still rather just put it "Straight to the pool room" though. lol


Signed by both fighters - including ATG Sugar Shane Mosely - for a fight that never actually took place.

In years to come that poster will be considered quite a novelty by collectors and worth a quid.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Crikies! Where have I seen that lightning effect before :lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> YEah I think it will ad Value to it... Still rather just put it *"Straight to the pool room"* though. lol


:smile Excellent flik.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> :smile Excellent flik.


Yep, Classic Aussie movie


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Spider said:


>


great stuff Spider! :thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> great stuff Spider! :thumbsup


There's some great fight posters out in cyber land. The tricky bit is finding the right words to put in the search engines. Sometimes it's the really obscure searches that deliver the gold.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice work @Spider, and fast :yep Obviously 'The Ginge' can go a bit!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nice work @Spider, and fast :yep Obviously 'The Ginge' can go a bit!


If they wanted to turn it into a positive they'd offer to put the gloves on one night and go a few rounds together for charity. Every one would come out smelling roses.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> If they wanted to turn it into a positive they'd offer to put the gloves on one night and go a few rounds together for charity. Every one would come out smelling roses.


Turn it into a positive?! They're front page news, and will be the headlines for days. Great publicity, from a PR point of view, two mates having a good, old fashioned dust up to settle differences, then having the proverbial beer together afterwards. Can't buy that sort of branding.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


>


 At least the Aussie version has Sammy on it!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> At least the Aussie version has Sammy on it!


Correct. I saw the other one and no Sam to be seen :conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


>


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :lol:


The 'prestigious' WBU world title de Mori won in his previous encounter with whoever it was? Wasn't put on the line in last night's rematch.

Reminds me too of a hilarious article I read recently where one of de Mori's sponsors was boasting Mark was the first Australian heavyweight to win two world titles :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

"Two world titles " lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Except for the fact that I doubt Flannigan will make weight, i recon this will be a cracker of a fight. My money is on The Doberman, should all make weight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Holy fuck! Ya shittin me!

Woooooofuckenhooooooooooooooooooo. :happy


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Holy fuck! Ya shittin me!
> 
> Woooooofuckenhooooooooooooooooooo. :happy


Looking like it's a go


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Looking like it's a go


So after Daniel woops GGG, we'll have an all OZ unification with Daniel and Sammy later in the year! :deal

OZ boxing is looking good...


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> So after Daniel woops GGG, we'll have an all OZ unification with Daniel and Sammy later in the year! :deal
> 
> OZ boxing is looking good...


Choc is gonna get at Sammy first I reckon. Money talks


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Choc is gonna get at Sammy first I reckon. Money talks


You're probably right.

Gives Sammy a chance at redemption too, of which he has a very good chance of winning now.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> Gives Sammy a chance at redemption too, of which he has a very good chance of winning now.


Yep, Choc would definitely be up against it nowadays


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


>


Is that just somebody getting busy with Photoshop or the real deal?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Is that just somebody getting busy with Photoshop or the real deal?


Of course it's the Real Deal, and Gennady Golvkin. :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Of course it's the Real Deal, and Gennady Golvkin. :smile


I'm glad someone cottoned on :good

Question remains though. East Side had a thread full of handmade fight posters for fights that never happened and they were often better quality than the real thing (deal).


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm glad someone cottoned on :good
> 
> Question remains though. East Side had a thread full of handmade fight posters for fights that never happened and they were often better quality than the real thing (deal).


It seems premature considering Daniel put this up on his Facebook page this morning.

Daniel Geale Fan Page5 hours ago

Expecting to have some news today in regards to fighting Golovkin in July. Fingers crossed WBA Approve the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Looks like someone stole this one back :bbb


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Keep em coming @Spider . They're interesting to roll through.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Looks like one of those plastic surgery gone wrong shows.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Looks like one of those plastic surgery gone wrong shows.


Poor bloke. Petty sure acne has given him a flogging over the years.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Poor bloke. Petty sure acne has given him a flogging over the years.


Poor bloke didn't just get hit with the ugly stick, he got lost in the ugly tree forest on a moonless night :-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Looks like one of those plastic surgery gone wrong shows.


Beauty is now prerequisite in the fight game. Just as well for Blake.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Joel Brunker


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

So what is your point?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

They missed the "laughing part after can't stop 


Spider said:


>


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> They missed the "laughing part after can't stop


 aLL THE WAY TO THE BANK....

How are your teeth Josey?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> aLL THE WAY TO THE BANK....
> 
> How are your teeth Josey?


Yep all the way to the bank indeed & good luck to the pair of em , not since the reign of Larry the fantastic have we seen such a dominant heavyweight and Wlad can stay on top for another five or so years if he chooses to , BTW its just above freezing here on site in SE London this morning i had to bash the ice of the water barrel to have a good scrub teeth chattering stuff mate but I'm a tough enough old karnt :lol:


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

I've got a shitload of Fenech, Waters, Harding, Tszyu


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


I will be at this historic boxing night, very good card, Mitchell Clark is shaping up to be a great prospect and one to watch, I've known Mitch for a few years now, nice young lad. 
Barry has put a lot of effort in to this show, it should be a cracker. If you haven't seen Zac Dunn fight, get along and have a look, support Barry and watch some good match-ups go around in a grand old historical venue.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradman said:


> I've got a shitload of Fenech, Waters, Harding, Tszyu


If you can get them signed mate, do so. I recon it shouldn't be too hard as you live in Sydney, they're great keepsakes and, particularly the Harding ones, will be worth something signed.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If you can get them signed mate, do so. I recon it shouldn't be too hard as you live in Sydney, they're great keepsakes and, particularly the Harding ones, will be worth something signed.


I have gloves signed by Harding, although they're personalised, so not much use to anyone else


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradman said:


> I have gloves signed by Harding, although they're personalised, so not much use to anyone else


Well, his signatures are quite rare, mate, a great keepsake.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------

